
Rasa Core: Throw away your state machine and use ML-powered dialogue - bendyBus
https://medium.com/rasa-blog/a-new-approach-to-conversational-software-2e64a5d05f2a
======
bendyBus
The Rasa Core framework has been in development for 1.5 years, so we're
incredibly excited to launch it & make it accessible to everyone.

We wanted to make Machine-Learning based dialogue usable for as many
developers as possible. There's so much great research in conversational AI
but very little that developers can actually use to build bots and voice apps.

One of the big challenges was making Rasa Core useful on day one, when you
have no training data. We came up with the interactive learning approach,
where you teach the system by talking to it and providing feedback. Rasa lets
you scale from nothing up to a robust dialogue system trained on a large
number of real conversations.

We're so happy with the community that's developed around Rasa NLU, and so
we're really, really excited to see what people build with Core.

------
awger
[https://github.com/RasaHQ/rasa_core](https://github.com/RasaHQ/rasa_core)

------
drewsilverstein
This seems like a home run for bot devs.

